# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Three Laws of Robotics, Isaac Asimov

## Airicist

Author - Isaac Asimov 

Three Laws of Robotics on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Tom Sorell 

Asimov’s Three Laws of Robotics supplemented for 21st century care robots 

"Re-writing the laws of robotics for the 21st century healthcare robots"

by Matthew Burgess
August 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beyond Asimov: how to plan for ethical robots"

by Benjamin Kuipers
June 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

the first law

Published on May 1, 2016




> The first robot to autonomously and intentionally break Asimov's first law, which states:
> A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> The robot makes a decision to injure a person or not in a way the creator can not predict (in this video it decided for injury). 
> This project beings up questions of ethics and design along with the truth that there now exists a machine which on its own decides if it should injure a person or not. Even the so called "killer drones" still have a person in the loop.


"This Robot Autonomously Breaks Asimov’s First Law and Makes You Bleed"

Designer - Alexander Reben

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google creates its own laws of robotics"

by Chris Anderson
June 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

What are Asimov's Three Laws of Robotics?

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> Science fiction has tried to define the laws of the robotics world for many decades. Isaac Asimov was one of the first to suggest three laws that should govern all robotics in his 1942 short story "I, Robot".
> 
> Asimov's Laws:
> 01. A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> 02. A robot must obey the orders given it by human beings except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
> 03. A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Laws.
> 
> Moral Math of Robots full program coming soon!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Asimov’s laws of robotics are not the moral guidelines they appear to be"

by Tom Sorell
March 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "John Mcafee: what if Artificial Intelligence hacks itself?"

bY John Mcafee
April 22, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Asimov’s Laws won’t stop robots harming humans so we’ve developed a better solution"

by Christoph Salge
July 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Isaac Asimov’s 3 laws of AI"

by Frank Tobe
September 5, 2017

----------

